# How often do you take for a walk your dog?



## maltese-lovers

Hmmm....About 4-5 times a week,sometimes every day.


----------



## Gemma

every night from 6:30 to 7:30 pm


----------



## MissMelanie

*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## totallytotontuffy

It all depends on the weather. If it isn't too cold or too hot I try to take them for a walk daily, sometimes before and after work depending on what else is going on. If the weather is nice and I don't take them for a walk, I feel horribly guilty. I feel like Toto is just waiting for the signal to tell him I am taking him out. He loves it so much. Tuffy on the other hand seems to only get excited on her own if anything food related is involved but if her big brother is excited about anything she'll get excited too but not know exactly why. She is a good little sister lol.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

not often enough









its winter & they are both in long coats - harness + long hair = mat city!!


----------



## The A Team

We try to go every evening. But, alas, tonight I'm being lazy - I had company today and I'm too tired.









it is a holiday, you know!


----------



## camfan

Pretty much every day. right now it's early evenings b/c we have long days, it's warm out, etc. In the colder, dark months I'll have to squeeze it in earlier. Ollie LOVES his walks. If I'm not getting his harness on him around 6:30pm he comes and jumps and "pushes" me with his front paws until I get him harnessed up to go!


----------



## Deborah

We have a huge backyard so she can get all the exercise she needs. I also do not get her vaccinated so I do not want her exposed to any germs outside. That plus her hatred of grooming I would have to wash her dirty feet.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

I take Tanner for a walk every day after lunch at work. I like to walk him 2 or 3 times a week during the evening if it's not too hot. Lately, my neck of the woods has been like a steam room.


----------



## sassy's mommy

Never...........Sassy is in full coat so her feet never touch the ground outside.







She gets all her exercise indoors...playing.


----------



## Eddie's Mama

> not often enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its winter & they are both in long coats - harness + long hair = mat city!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Our weather has been so cold and wet lately. I feel so bad becuase I haven't been taking Eddie on lots of walks. I don't want my baby getting all wet!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie

Every morning at 6:30 we take our daily walks. Sometimes in the evenings my oldest son takes her out as well.


----------



## starry

About 4-5 times a week. 
Everyday???Are some people lying???








I wish I could and I try everyday but it's so hot and still wet here I don't want to risk anymore fleas than I have to!








They really love those walks and my Lhasa will hold the







poo in for long as she can. So I try as much as possible.
My friend w/ 2 chi's didn't understand why we don't just go everyday and I let them run all over the park!







Obviously she doesn't know what a white coat is....


----------



## Melly

When we first got molly I bought a little harness and leash expecting to walk her for around ten minutes several times a day to go potty. However, when we started walking she only wanted to sniff around (and eat things!) and would never go potty. I'd bring her back inside and she would go in the house! Also, we live in a condo and the parking lot is kind of busy and dirty, so now we just let her run around the grass outside our little patio. It's not fenced in but she's gotten very good at staying in this area and we always stay right there with her. She still prefers peeing inside so we have two big pee pads down at all times. We hope to move somewhere soon that has a little fenced in grassy area.


----------



## Olivera

I'm taking Skippy for a walk 3 times a day.








Morning and afternoon walks are short (only for peeing),
and every night from 7p.m. to 9p.m. in the city park, running and
playing with a lot of his four-legs friends (which are boxer, bob tail, retriever, pug, cane corso...







)
and they treats Skippy and little pug like toy-ball sometimes.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA

I'd really like to walk the pups more often, but time allows walks 1-3 times per week. My boyfriend and I are shooting for 4-5 times a week for exercise, but the pups tend to decide when they're done walking and we have to carry them the rest of the way. It seems they tire themselves out playing all day and don't have the energy for walks.


----------



## CloudClan

Does taking them for a walk include stroller time? 

Cameo doesn't like to set her dainty paws on pavement for very long. She prefers to be carried or to go in the stroller. We like to get exercise by walking or going to the pool. On the days when we do not go to the pool they go for a walk (or a ride) with us. This is usually at least 3 times a week.


----------



## dolcevita

I walk Dolce every morning and evening, unless it's raining. She loves her walks, so I feel too guilty if I skip a day. If it's hot, we'll just go around the block.


----------



## hypnotikcrave

WOW Im surprised at some of these comments 4-5 times a week and others say never that is crazy!!! I thought you suppose to walk your dog 3 times a day the least.
I usually walk for 3 times a day rarely 2 times and sometimes even 4 times
Am I missing something?????


----------



## Linus McDuff

> WOW Im surprised at some of these comments 4-5 times a week and others say never that is crazy!!! I thought you suppose to walk your dog 3 times a day the least.
> I usually walk for 3 times a day rarely 2 times and sometimes even 4 times
> Am I missing something?????[/B]


Some people just don't feel the need. We walk Linus at least 3x per day. Big ones morning and night, and little ones to go potty during the day. My boyfriend and I work all day, so we try and get as much exercise for the Duff as possible. Otherwise he'd get super chunky from sitting around the house all day.


----------



## Olivera

> WOW Im surprised at some of these comments 4-5 times a week and others say never that is crazy!!! I thought you suppose to walk your dog 3 times a day the least.
> I usually walk for 3 times a day rarely 2 times and sometimes even 4 times
> Am I missing something?????[/B]


No. I totally agree that it is better for the dog to be more often outside for a walk.
By my opinion they are happier if they run, play & exercise outside.

Of course I don't blame anybody who do the opposite way. 
Everybody has his own reasons.

I will continue to take Skippy for a walk 3 times per day. B) 

P.S. "I hope that my English in not too crappy, and that you are understanding my posts" :brownbag:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

It does depend on the weather. We don't walk if there's snow -- which isn't too often, and we can walk in the evening or early morning when it's hot because it is cool at those times.

Lacie loves her walk and she usually goes almost daily, but Tilly HATES it and she is usually carried. 

Because of the doggie door and fenced and secure backyard -- both girls get to go outdoors and play and run every day for as long as they want to -- with or without an actual walk.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom

B) we took the furbutts to Big Bear last weekend where they took their very first 'real' walk, and they did great. So this week I've been walking them every day, and they love it! Each outing gets longer, and they still are not tired! Well, I wonder how long/far a walk they will need? (They do their 'business' on potty pads, so our walk is brisk with no funny business...though I carry poopie baggies _just in case_ nature calls!) I plan to walk them every morning, lunch hour (I rush home to see them), and again after work. It is so fun to hear the comments of watchers "oh looks at the snow balls!" etc... lol!!!


----------



## MelanieJ

Bailey would probably love to go for a walk everyday,but I am so afraid of wearing him out,that I thought that taking him for a walk more than every other day would be to much. It has been really hot here during the day,and by the time my day is over I feel to lazy to want to go walking. I figure we get out for a walk 1-3 times per week.


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom

Bo goes for many short walks everyday. But I'm a bad parent :brownbag: ...and he only goes around the block 2-3 times a week during the summer. It's so darn hot and humid, I end up carrying him home about 1/2 way around. He loves to walk in the winter months. Then we try for every evening.


----------

